# metal stud track attach directly to steel beams/columns SFRM "embedded"



## syarn (Aug 3, 2010)

are there typical approved assemblies in UL, gypsum association or warnock hersey which INSTEAD of using the Z-clip to connect a stud wall allow the metal stud track to be directly attached to the steel beam/column AND than "embed" the stud track in the spray fireproofing being applied to the steel beam or column?

can't seem to find anything unless it uses the Z-clip.

http://picasaweb.google.com/svyarnall/IndividuallyProtectSteelWithStudsAttachedAlready?feat=directlink


----------



## Kearney.200 (Aug 4, 2010)

that is common construction around here


----------



## syarn (Aug 4, 2010)

kearney.200

thanks.  encouraging if interpreting correctly...

so ur saying it IS common construction in Missouri to attach stud track directly to steel beam/column THAN spray fireproof NOT use the Z-clip???

if stud track directly to steel/beam than SFRM can you share any links or contacts for helping NJ architects & building officials to "approve" this method.

very interested.


----------



## Plans Approver (Aug 4, 2010)

Not to be discouraging ... but it looks like you have joints subject to 06IBC 713 and ASTM E1966 and UL2079 (713.3). E1996 among other things takes into account the ability of the studs to remain in place for the duration and not expand out and compromise the wall assembly. Probably the reason for clips and slip tracks.


----------

